# Clendening



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

Finally getting a chance to escape work for a few days this coming weekend (Thurs-Sat). Camping at Clendening. Something I haven't done since I was a kid 30 years ago. Based on the lack of posts about this lake I'm guessing the fishing either sucks or it so good no one wants to share. Either way I was hoping someone with recent knowledge might want to, at the very least, share what to target. I'm down for whatever. If you'd rather send a PM that works too. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Haven’t fished it for a few years but used to do quite well for LMB which I no longer target, and eyes.
Leaving the marina heading for the damn area I would fish my left side all the way. Several old house and or barn foundations close to that shoreline in many places, along with large underwater boulders.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

One of the best lakes I know but only get there a few times a year. I like the size of Saugeye it holds but can take time to find a good spot as the summer season rolls on. I bought a good detail bottom map years ago. I always found them 20' deep schooled up off the drop points.
Lot's of bait fish for them to feed on. One way or the other really fun to fish this lake.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Only fished it once many years ago,caught a few saugeye. Caught the saugeye near the dam casting 3" grubs on jigheads.

It's still stocked with saugeye and has a good flathead population from what I understand.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

If I remember correctly....The state record Saugeye came out of there
several years ago. In December by a lady fishing from shore, I think it was at nite.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I thought it came out of Tappan.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Specwar said:


> I thought it came out of Tappan.


I looked it up.It says Atrium


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

It came out of Clendenning on a Rat L Trap by a guy. The part that I felt was wrong, shortly after, month or so, a heavier one was caught over by Columbus. If I remember right, it was around an once, more or less, heavier. I felt that at the least it should be a tie since length doesn't enter into it. IGFA requires you the beat the previous record by several ounces, something like 8 maybe? I know of two other guys and myself that have had what looked to be records up to the boat and had them pull off after getting good looks at them. My biggest came from Tappan at 11 lb 4 oz and Specwar knows the approximate location. The guy that caught the record in Columbus does deserve it but I felt it should be a shared record.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

I have not fished Clendening for a few years.
But have caught some of my biggest Saugeyes there, In years past.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

By the way!
All those fish !
Released!


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

Well, I think I know what I'll be targeting this weekend. Thanks for all the responses! I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

The big ones are there not a lake to target for numbers. Once you learn it you will be rewarded


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

DHower - agreed numbers didnt happen, not even the number 1, it was certainly a learning experience. Tried trolling and jigging for 2 days with no luck. Last day decided to bass fish during the day and search for cats at night. Had a little luck with both but nothing to brag about. Seemed like everyone was struggling out there. Had a great time, cant wait to get back again.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

wink8328 said:


> DHower - agreed numbers didnt happen, not even the number 1, it was certainly a learning experience. Tried trolling and jigging for 2 days with no luck. Last day decided to bass fish during the day and search for cats at night. Had a little luck with both but nothing to brag about. Seemed like everyone was struggling out there. Had a great time, cant wait to get back again.


It's a very spot specific lake. Not a place your typically going to just bump into them


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Definitely a nice lake.
May have to get up that way and fish it next month.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Years back a friend and I hit Clendening for some eyes. We also zeroed out on them.
We came in for some lunch and a guy and old man were pulling their boat out. I asked if they had any luck. He opened their live well and they had 8 of the biggest saugeye I've ever seen...even to this day. WOW the shoulders them fish had on em...thick, just huge.

The older man told me they had a couple on they couldn't budge. All were caught on metal, Hopkins Spoons just a little ways out from the marina...old barn foundation. He said the shad were in there thick and so was everything else feeding on them. He told us, "this lake is hard to fish with any success. BUT, you find the shad, you'll find the fish".


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

could have been jim cory, he new all those lakes. one time I asked him about tappen for eyes,he drew me a map of piedmont. went there and pulled 6 big ones.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Jim was definitely in tune with Tappan, Clendening and Piedmont.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Jim was an awesome guy. Anytime I was in the area. I made it point to stop in and try and catch him not being busy. He always gave ya a fishing report. Lots of other good tips and spots to possibly catch some Saugeyes. 
Made it a point to spend my money there. Now when I go back home to fish those lakes I can very rarely get any kind of a fishing report.
Lol.


Specwar said:


> Jim was definitely in tune with Tappan, Clendening and Piedmont.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

We loved and dearly miss Jim Cory and Darlene!! Looked forward to seeing and talking to them more than fishing itself!!


----------

